# Vango spirit 200+



## Cockney Scot (16 Apr 2009)

just recieved the Vango Spirit 200+ and the footprint and I am well impresse weighing in at a combined 3.2 kg yet enomorous in size.havent had a weekend away yet, but am loking forward to the 1st trip. . I have put the tent up in the garden and cant believe the size compared to the weight. They say 1st impresions are lasting impresions , have to say i am impressed.


----------



## Jugular (16 Apr 2009)

Do footprints cover the underside of the inner tent as well as the porch area? I don't figure I'd camp anywhere rough enough to bother with a footprint for the inner tent but the porch area might make sense. It must weigh 800g which is quite a weight for something I can't see being that necessary.

I haven't put mine up but the quality compared to my last tent was obvious just by taking out of the baggy. I hope I'm as impressed as you are. Fitting two of us and our exped downmats in there with me being 6'4" is a big ask of any tent.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Apr 2009)

delt1c said:


> just recieved the Vango Spirit 200+ and the footprint and I am well impresse weighing in at a combined 3.2 kg yet enomorous in size.havent had a weekend away yet, but am loking forward to the 1st trip. . I have put the tent up in the garden and cant believe the size compared to the weight. They say 1st impresions are lasting impresions , have to say i am impressed.



I really like the look of this tent and have been tempting myself with one for some time. Not sure whether to get the 200+ or 300+. Let us know how you get on with it. What colour is it? The 3.2kg weight you quote does that include the footprint weight? And what area does the footprint cover? Would love to see some pics of it with of course bike. Apart from your garden where is the first trip going to be?


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Apr 2009)

Jugular said:


> I don't figure I'd camp anywhere rough enough to bother with a footprint for the inner tent but the porch area might make sense.


Under the inner tent is where you need it most, unless you are on your back lawn. The whole point of a footprint is to protect the inner from sharp stones, bits of twigs, bottle tops, glass etc which can puncture it when you kneel on them and destroy an expensive piece of kit. The bit in the porch is just to make it easier when you cook or to find things you have dropped - you can manage without it.

The lighter and pricier the tent, the more you need something. For my goretex bivvi tent I use a knackered full length survival bag; if I'm camping from the car, a piece of thin proofed wagon sheeting.


----------



## Cockney Scot (17 Apr 2009)

when I put the tent up in the garden I didnt use the footprint. But the foot print looks like it is made to fit the whole tent, porch included, I will check it iut over the weekend if dry. The weight of the footprint is so minimal I doubt you would even notice it on the bike, it also folds up very small so doesnt take up much space. As well as protecting the inner tents ground sheet from sharp objects it also keeps it clean and dry, so if packing up the flysheet wont get wet or dirty from the inner tents ground sheet.
Not sure where or when 1st trip will be, might see if I can manage a long weekend in New Forest. I fancy doing Highlands in Autum, taking the sleeper from London to Aviemore, then head south at a lesuirely pace and return on the sleeper 2 weeks later.


----------



## GrahamG (17 Apr 2009)

Funny - I've had one of these tents in the cupboard for ages (jumped on a bargain a few months back) and we just pitched it this weekend for the first time. Looks great, and the dark green should make stealthy wild camping a little less obvious (although there are some reflective bits on it). The inner material does feel fairly thin though so bit of tarp or plastic sheet under there is probably a good idea.


----------



## Cockney Scot (18 Apr 2009)

Lovely sunny day so have taken the opportunity to put the tent up properly (bag garden again),took about 20mins to get it right which I don't think is bad considering my last tent experience was over 10 years ago.

Colour is green, so ideal for wild camping as it wont stand out.
Added bonus is the one I ordered at discount price was a 2008 model , but as they had all gone they gave me a 2009 for discounted price.

Answers to Questions, 
the weight of 3.2kg INCLUDES the footprint actual tent was 2.8kg on the scales so weight wise it is good. 
The footprint covers the whole of the inside of the tent including the porch which is very handy and as it is the bespoke footprint for the tent it clips onto pre set points in the tent (no pegs needed for footprint). Worth spending the extra £20 to protect the tent and act as a ground sheet for the porch.
Considering the light weight it almost 14ft long and 5ft wide and the porch area is enormous (almost as big as sleeping area). Very roomy for 1 and adequate for 2 people. Whilst the porch is big enough to accommodate my bike, it will be staying outside, I found a nylon cover I bought years ago so that will be used for the bike. Reckon if I make 2 holes in the cover (heat seal them) then I can cover the bike and secure it to a tree or pole with my lock which is sold secure and 1.8m long.

The instructions are good but took a bit of reading to fully understand, especially the TBS system for tensioning the tent.
Ventilation is more than adequate and there is a mesh vent on the sleeping compartment door which can be opened or closed with a zip, hook for hanging a light in both the porch and sleeping area and pockets in the inner tent for storage of odds and ends. 
Have to say seeing the tent up properly I am glad that I went for the Vango Spirit 200+ , it was dearer but seems to worth the extra, the 300 I reckon for 1 person might have been a bit big.
Next step is to see how everything stows onto the bike.
Current intention is to put the tent and sleeping mat (secured in waterproof bin liner) on the top of the rear rack secured with Bungees.
Sleeping bag and liner(again in waterproof bag) in Front pannier, cooking utensils and stove (single burner ) split between 2 rear panniers then clothes and personal items split between front and rear panniers ensuring even weight distribution. Front n/s pannier will be designated the wet pannier.
Wet weather gear on top of rear panniers (Easy to get to) and valuables in handle bar bag. I dont intend carrying food other than a couple of packets of dry noodles for emergency as I can get that at local shops. Water I will use the bikes water bottles
I am hopping the main trip will be 2 weeks in the Highlands, heading North on the sleeper to Aviemore then a spending several days in Aviemore visiting surrounding area . Slowly head south stopping of along the way and then eventually heading south again from Perth or Stirling by sleeper.
Weird to think it is larger than my last ridge tent was and weighs a fraction.
cant wait for the summer to use it.
Now I just have to get the sleeping bag, mat and phone charger.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2009)

Cheers delt1c. Nice review of first impressions. I am impressed with what I have read about the tent and your comments. Sounds like an excellent buy for the solo tourer with the full set of panniers and all the other paraphernalia. A bit of luck you got a 2009 model at an 2008 price if indeed it has an advantage over the '08 model. Thanks for explaining the footprint groundsheet so fully. Sounds a must.

There's a few Bank Hols coming up which hopefully will be fine and dry, would be nice to get out and do some touring with the tent. Currently my tent is a Vaude Taurus Ultralight which I have used for touring with my Brompton in France. It's a great tent but bought specifically as space and weight were a real issue touring on the Brompton, but with panniers on longer tours it might be just a little small. Mind you it does encourage you to carry only that which you need. The more space the more you tend to carry but the 200+ seems to be ideal.

Happy camping


----------



## samid (18 Apr 2009)

On the subject of footprints, this may sound obvious but it wasn't to me so I thought I'd point out that once you've clipped the footprint to the tent you needn't unclip it when you pack the whole thing, just keep it clipped in. At least with my Hillerberg Akto, this works perfectly, saves time and keeps the insides dry if pitching in the rain.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2009)

Samid, Anything that makes life easier . I see you are Toronto way. Canada or Lincs. UK? If Canada you have the mother of all scenery and wilderness on your doorstep. If Lincs UK, you don't. Fly camping must be de rigeur and certainly must make for tricky moments sharing your space with bears!?


----------



## samid (18 Apr 2009)

Crankarm, it is Toronto Canada  - just updated my profile to make things clear, didn't know there was a Toronto in the UK. Yes, bears... last summer my son was in a camp and saw one scavenging the bins while taking the garbage out. I'm glad we only have black ones here on the east coast, not grizzlies


----------



## Cockney Scot (18 Apr 2009)

You think you have problems with bears, I have to worry about the wife, she makes grizzlies look like kittens.


----------



## jags (18 Apr 2009)

samid im going to try that out with my akto,makes sense.


----------



## RussellEngland (20 Apr 2009)

I have the same tent and its been great for me. I'm 6 foot 2 with a little extra padding  and find it very roomy - even with company  Its very easy to put up, even in winds. I carry it for backpacking and wild camping but I'm planning a bicycle tour this summer. So think I will invest in the footprint and wouldn't mind the extra weight on a bike. To be honest I didn't know one was available until you mentioned it. Cheers. Russ.


----------



## Cockney Scot (20 Apr 2009)

i didnt know there was a specific footprint for the Spirit 200+ until I was ordering it.Here is the link where I got my footprint and tent.

http://www.springfield-camping.co.uk/Vango/Spirit+200++Footprint+2009/923/pc.
Have just got the sleeping bag, opted for a Pro Action Ultra Light 100gsm Sleeping Bag. very light and packs small, only cost £19.49 in Argos and at the same time got a Xtreme Lite 3/4 Self Inflating Mattress. Didnt realise at the time it was 3/4 , but seems comfy enough.
Just got to get a sleeping bag liner now. Fancy a fleece one , but will see what I can find.


----------



## GrahamG (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the clarification on weight _with_ the footprint - that's enough persuasion to get me to buy one!


----------



## Crankarm (22 Apr 2009)

delt1c said:


> i didnt know there was a specific footprint for the Spirit 200+ until I was ordering it.Here is the link where I got my footprint and tent.
> 
> http://www.springfield-camping.co.uk/Vango/Spirit+200++Footprint+2009/923/pc.
> Have just got the sleeping bag, opted for a Pro Action Ultra Light 100gsm Sleeping Bag. very light and packs small, only cost £19.49 in Argos and at the same time got a Xtreme Lite 3/4 Self Inflating Mattress. Didnt realise at the time it was 3/4 , but seems comfy enough.
> Just got to get a sleeping bag liner now. Fancy a fleece one , but will see what I can find.



You're getting there then. You surprise me......Argos. The mattress and bag you bought are ok?

The weather is really peachy at the moment  have been thinking of setting off for a long weekend somewhere with bike and tent. Have even been thinking of driving down to Dover parking the car up somewhere quiet, sorry train is too expensive and takes too long by comparison, and then going across to France as foot passenger and bike on the ferry. Mind you there are quite a few illegals to avoid who are living in the forests of northern France near Calais close to the coast. Will have to check my panniers coming back if I decide to go.


Whilst I don't yet have a Vango 200+ my petite Vaude Taurus UL could do with an airing. It hasn't been open for a few years not since the Tour of the Cols des Pyrenees in 2005. The next few nights are looking quite mild 8-10C so will see where I can go. How about the Peak District, very hilly indeed or just ride out into Norfolk? Trouble is I imagine only a few if any campsites will be open yet. If not will have to chance it and go wild  .


----------



## Randochap (28 Apr 2009)

samid said:


> Crankarm, it is Toronto Canada I'm glad we only have black ones here on the east coast, not grizzlies



Howdy, Canuck! Don't underestimate black bears. While it's true that grizzlies are more unpredictable, black bears aren't exactly free of surprises either.

There have been some high profile black bear attacks -- one leading to the death of a jogger in the Rockies, last year. And this bizarre incident on Vancouver Island. Incedentally, the Island bear population is no longer confined to _ursus americanus_. _Ursus arctos horribilis_ has swum over from the Mainland and has been sighted in several North Island locations. We keep eyes peeled on our night rides up there.

Keep all food and cosmetics out of or near to tent. Do not pack tent in same pannier as foodstuffs.


----------



## Cromcruaich (29 Apr 2009)

Great little tent, pitch as one with ease, good porch area. I consider the footprint an essential, unless you know in advance its going to be dry where and when you pitch.


----------



## steviebhoy (18 May 2010)

hi im new to this forum came across it on searching for advice on the spirit tent.Does the spirit 200+ have enough room to fit two bikes into the porch or would i need the 300+? and if anyone has any pics of the porch and the tent would be much appriecated thanks.


----------



## Jugular (18 May 2010)

I don't think it's possible to fit full size bikes entirely in the porch, at least not comfortably. I'm not sure a 300+ would do the job either as I get the impression it's simply wider, whereas length is the real issue.

I tried this tent out for the first time last weekend and was very impressed by it, my Brompton did fit inside! After feeling the thinness of the groundsheet I'm definitely buying the footprint to improve the resilience.

For the size and quality it's a good value tent. I'm still not sure fitting a bike inside is all that desirable anyway, given how much heavier the tent would be, and simply having a bike blocking your exit would be annoying.


----------



## steviebhoy (18 May 2010)

i would just want to put the bikes into the porch at night when sleeping for safety.does the 300 pack up too big to put onto a pannier rack? suppose i could split it with my friend the weight.


----------



## steviebhoy (18 May 2010)

could take the front wheels off as well to fit the bikes in at night


----------



## vernon (18 May 2010)

steviebhoy said:


> hi im new to this forum came across it on searching for advice on the spirit tent.Does the spirit 200+ have enough room to fit two bikes into the porch or would i need the 300+? and if anyone has any pics of the porch and the tent would be much appriecated thanks.



I don't understand the pre-occupation with getting bikes into the porches of tents. They don't feel the cold or feel lonely and are quite content being locked to immovable objects somewhere vaguely near the tent.


----------



## jags (18 May 2010)

samid i tried that with my akto to be honest i found it harder to pitch now i pitch the tent and slide the ground sheet under seems to work ok.
i did think of buying the vango spirit 200 it looks a super tent emm maybe next time.


----------



## Crankarm (18 May 2010)

http://www.outdoormegastore.co.uk/acatalog/Vango_Spirit_300__Ultralite_Tent.html

http://www.tagoutdoors.co.uk/#/vango-spirit/4533618706

I like the Vango Spirit 300+ for it's size and porch. I saw a Spirit 200+ in Blacks a couple of years ago and I felt it wasn't that much bigger than the 2 man Vaude Ultalight Mk2 I currently have even with it's porch. My Vaude Ultralight, I can just fit a Brompton in the porch area with shoes and other smallish items you don't want inside the main tent. You could certainly do this with the Vango Spirit 200+, but I doubt very much one could fit a full size touring bike inside though without taking off the wheels.

The Spirit 300+ porch is 5cm higher and 40cm wider than the Spirit 200+ porch. So not hugely larger.

I wouldn't want to go much bigger than than the Spirit 300+ for solo or two person touring.


----------



## GrahamG (19 May 2010)

I find the 200+ pretty luxurious for a lightweight touring tent - although I've never bothered putting bikes in the porch (it'd be a squeeze and as mentioned above, they're better off locked to the nearest tree/sign/hedge etc.), I did consider the need to cook or make repairs if it were pissing down though and that's what made me go for the vango - with one wheel off I'm sure a bike would fit just fine.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Sep 2011)

I know
it's an old thread but this seemed the best place for this - on topic and all.

Just bought one. Very pleased with it so far. Has been erected on front lawn twice but not yet properly packed.

Any particular tips (I have looked in vain on the Vango site) for easy/efficient packing, both with inner still connected (aparently you can do this) and if packing two bits separately?

I seem to remember reading somewhere that if you pack the bits separately, you should wrap the flysheet in the inner tent but I may have imagined this.

Any tips much appreciated (and do you prefer to pack as one or separately?), particularly as I know from experience that it can be a lot harder to get a tent into a bag than out.


----------



## doog (9 Sep 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> I know
> it's an old thread but this seemed the best place for this - on topic and all.
> 
> Just bought one. Very pleased with it so far. Has been erected on front lawn twice but not yet properly packed.
> ...



I dont have that tent but a Vaude Taurus ultralite. On tour I keep inner and fly connected. If I deemed it necessary to separate the two I would wrap the inner in the fly to keep it dry.

As for packing, I have heard not to pack tents the same way every time, indeed some people just stuff them in the stuff sack. I fold it a few times and roll it.

Big hint, dont pack your tent pegs anywhere near the tent




. Keep them in the panniers or something.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Sep 2011)

I pack with the inner still connected as well it seems much easier .. i fold and roll and it seems to go back into the bag with little effort 






The Spirit 200+ is a great tent but i found that i dont need such a big porch as all of my cycle camping is solo .. so i've just bought the Vaude Taurus Ultralight to replace my Spirit 






Foxy


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks Muddfox.

Actually I was worrying too much (I think I'm used to cheaper tents with thicker material where repacking could be a bit of a struggle) and everything went back in the bag with inner and outer attached with surprising ease.

I followed the advice to undo the zips to let air escape but being a bit uncomfortable about bending them too much in packing (yes I know they are not your average trouser zip) or having them snag on something, next time I'll see how it goes with the inner and outer doors zipped up.

Another question. I am puzzled or maybe being very stupid. The four black straps at the corners have plastic buckles on them and there's a spare loop of strap which makes it seem that they can be used to tension the tent after their fixing pegs have been put in the ground. But if you try to draw the spare strap/loop through this buckle, it doesn't seem to grip. So what's the buckle and spare strap for?

At the moment if I see that the tent could do with a bit more tension after initially erecting it, I take some or all of the four corner pegs out and put them back in further out.

Still very pleased with the tent - looking forward to using it somewhere else than on front lawn


----------

